# SafeBase



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

Hey, 
any one participated in, or heard of the SafeBase post adoption programme? 
Xxruth


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi Ruthie,

I looked at Safebase who had part of a stand at an adoption exchange day I just got a flyer etc but it looked quite good. I've not known anyone who have used this yet though.
X


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

We're doing it in November....quite long and involved and I know DH will get irritated if its a 'parenting 101' course!


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

I got the impression this was quite different than 3P etc which is quite 101 feel
I'd love to know how you find it?
X


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

I'll let you know! We've to do an 'observation' first.....slightly nervous that maybe they will think we're crap parents, or are making a fuss over nothing


----------



## Tessa 123 (Jan 18, 2013)

I have heard about the course and been told how good it is. Did you need a referral from a SW to get on the course and has been funded by SS? Just wondering as I'm going to ask my SW about it when I see her next!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

our LA are funding it for couples in need..from what I've heard its very good..but no direct experience..


kj x


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

Hi, yes, referred by post adoption support SW and paid for by then....or at least I believe so as no mention of paying so far??


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi

Our LA have bought into this and from the people I've spoken to who have been, they say it is good and has been helpful.  We are meant to be going in October, DS has a disorganised attachment to DH and DH refuses to read anything or listen to me so dragging him to courses seems to be the only way I can get through to him and therefore help DS.

OT x


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

Yeah OT, i have similar issues with my DH. We go in November so would love t hear how you get on.
Xxruth


----------

